# Hello guys



## lyk3noe1 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am new here and I want to have friends.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2012)

lyk3noe1, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Imens (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Roaddkingg (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to a great place to learn.
Read all the sticky's and when you have questions ask away and we are here to help.
Tell us about yourself and you'r goals.


----------

